
Bad engineers and internet, India is far from becoming the next Silicon Valley - hourislate
https://qz.com/950473/with-its-bad-engineers-and-horrible-internet-india-is-far-from-becoming-the-next-silicon-valley/
======
farhanhubble
The distribution of engineering talent in India is hyper-Gaussian at best.
Even students coming out of 'premier' college have very little knowledge about
their field. There's also a lot of hiring discrimination and people are hired
based on the college they went to rather than their caliber. This is changing
slowly with startups and new age companies hiring based on parameters other
than one an institution's name.

